# UP Jenks shop - Railfan pictures



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I was riding around the Union Pacific Jenks shop in North Little Rock, Arkansas today...took a few pictures. 

DDA40X in front of the Jenks shop.








Front of the Jenks shop with some partially disassembled locomotives.








Closer shot of the partially disassembled locomotives.








A couple of engines in the side shop.








Train waiting for another train to pass.








Both engines from the waiting train.








Not a very good picture...it's from an overpass looking over the backside of the Jenks shop.








Some rolling stock to the side of the Jenks shop.








A TTX Railgon gondola with scrap load.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice photos. The UP locomotives usually look pretty grimy by the time they get way out here.


----------



## Steve F45 (May 10, 2011)

is that the George Bush 4141 SD70ACE to the left iwth a tarp on it? What happened to it?


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Steve F45 said:


> is that the George Bush 4141 SD70ACE to the left iwth a tarp on it? What happened to it?


You know, I didn't even notice that until I got home and looked at the pictures. I was thinking it was the George Bush or the Missouri Pacific heritage unit. Makes me want to ride back down there and see if I can get any better pictures. I do have a friend that works there, I need to send the picture to him and ask.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

So I was looking at the original picture and zoomed in, it is the George Bush. You can see the presidential seal on the side.


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Great photos morland. The partially disassembled locomotives photos are my best pick - they just kick my imagination - what each of the locos sitting there has its own story to tell.


----------



## reesman9 (Aug 27, 2012)

very nice photos.. i like disassembled locomotives photos..


----------

